# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Oh my god, I am camera-nuts



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

I have just seen the gallery pictures of the new digital slr from sigma at

dpreview

You can enlarge the pictures there to full size, and guess what: you don´t even see the hint of a grain. There can´t even be a talk about a comparison to my G2. Maaaaan, I love that cam







. I´m afraid even the Mamiya can´t compare. This is AMAZING

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

I have just seen the gallery pictures of the new digital slr from sigma at

dpreview

You can enlarge the pictures there to full size, and guess what: you don´t even see the hint of a grain. There can´t even be a talk about a comparison to my G2. Maaaaan, I love that cam







. I´m afraid even the Mamiya can´t compare. This is AMAZING

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

UFB








Vely noice. Next year I'll get a digital SLR.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a friend getting a Canon EOS-10D (6.1Mp). He might let me borrow it every once in a while (external flashes and all







)
How do you think it compares?

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

I guess the qualtiy compares quite good, although I only know the test pics of dpreview. I really think about selling my medium format for a digi slr. You know, I have gone crazy!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I will definitely get SLR in matter of couple years or so. I'm just waiting for the technology to slow down but it seems pointless. Plus I'm having too much fun with G2 for now.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

If only I hadn't gotten married .....

Instead of hiring the photographer I should have bought the camera ....

and when I look out at all the guests each table would have been a whole new aquarium I could have set up ...

If only she had let me take her to Las Vegas









































































*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Hahahaha. Why didn´t you ask for tanks as presents?

Wait! I guess there wouldn´t have been a marriage!









www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I would have but there was no way to register for gifts at Big Al's ...









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Canon EOS1Ds is the one I want.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!























I guess in a few years time those will get pretty affordable (just wishfull thinking)!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I actually went to a site and start wishlisting that one. The shopping cart was at $15,000 when I stopped









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

